# GPS Cycle Computer



## MA3RC

I'm in the market for a new GPS cycle computer for my road bike, to replace using strava on my phone. 

Looking at either the Wahoo elemnt bolt, Wahoo Roam or the Garmin 530. Does anyone have any experience with these units and able to sway me in the right direction :thumb:

Thanks


----------



## Kerr

She's got the Garmin 530 and is happy with it. The lack of touchscreen might be an issue. The side buttons aren't the easiest to use on the move. 

The other bonus is it linked directly up to the turbo trainer. You can ride virtual rides of rides on the sat nav. Saved signing up to a subscription service.


----------



## MA3RC

Kerr said:


> She's got the Garmin 530 and is happy with it. The lack of touchscreen might be an issue. The side buttons aren't the easiest to use on the move.
> 
> The other bonus is it linked directly up to the turbo trainer. You can ride virtual rides of rides on the sat nav. Saved signing up to a subscription service.


That's good to know, thanks! Would be quite fun riding routes from the sat nav on the turbo!


----------



## garage_dweller

I’ve got a Wahoo ELEMNT bolt, had a Garmin 520 before and the wahoo is far more stable. 

I guess it depends what you want the computer for, if it’s just for logging rides on roads you know the the wahoo is brilliant, it’s never failed me in a few years use, unlike the Garmin. 

If it’s for serious training or using the mapping function then you might be better with something else. (The map is fine for me on the wahoo but I usually know roughly where I am)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coops

I've got the Garmin 520 Edge - great bit of kit, buttons fiddly but you get used to them. Then use the Garmin Connect on the web.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine

Kerr said:


> She's got the Garmin 530 and is happy with it. The lack of touchscreen might be an issue. The side buttons aren't the easiest to use on the move.


I have an 820, not one of the short list but have to say the touch screen is a pain and you won't be missing anything getting one with fiddly buttons! Got mine set to maximum sensitivity and it doesn't register presses very well at all, fortunately pause and lap are physical buttons.


----------



## Coops

BigJimmyBovine said:


> I have an 820, not one of the short list but have to say the touch screen is a pain and you won't be missing anything getting one with fiddly buttons! Got mine set to maximum sensitivity and it doesn't register presses very well at all, fortunately pause and lap are physical buttons.


To be honest the buttons on my 520 are ok - click a few to start and the rest is stop.start in riding, then only have to stop it when you finish. I very rarely change anything whilst out on a ride - the screen display is set.


----------



## Ant71

Had a few garmins over the years but recently bought a bolt. Very impressed with it tbh. Very user friendly and just kinda gets on with it.


----------

